# 05 duramax black smoke



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

i have a 05 2500 hd duramax and when i put the pedel to the metal it blows black smoke bad !! any ideas on why ? i have cleaned the injecters but had no change still getting 21 mpg


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Black smoke is too much fuel, or not enough air. Not enough air can also be caused by low boost. Look for a dirty air filter, or loose hose clamps in the intake tract where the intercooler attaches. Often oil change places will remove the intercooler hose for easier access to oil changes and forget to tighten the clamps. Boost will then leak out and give you the black smoke.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Second the air filter and the boost boots. Also get some Howes "Meaner Cleaner."


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

I just traded my 05 duramax in. I tried everything possible and even took it to the dealer several times. NO good results at all. Mine smoked reeeeeeaaaalllll bad. GOOD LUCK


----------



## frictiontoy (Jan 18, 2006)

*max*

probly bad injectors they are warranty 200,000 miles.do you have a power adder?that will cause smoke under accel


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

pilar said:


> i have a 05 2500 hd duramax and when i put the pedel to the metal it blows black smoke bad !! any ideas on why ? i have cleaned the injecters but had no change still getting 21 mpg


How long since fuel filter been changed ?

Here's a good Duramax Forum.... FYI.
http://dieselplace.com/forum/index.php?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

A clogged fuel filter will cause lousy performance. But I've never heard of one causing black smoke. What's different about the duramax's that will make them do that?


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

What's funny is that some owners strive to puff black smoke.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Heck it isnt hard, roal the coal!!!!!!!!!! Before you say "Dude you are just wasting fuel" I know.


----------



## skout210 (Mar 2, 2006)

I am 99.9% sure you are fixing to experience injector problems my 03 injecters were leaking back into the crankcase, 8 new injecters and the fuel lines that feed them need to be replaced also go for it it is only money


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*Air Flow sensor.....*

I had my air flow sensor changed out last week and that did not help the black smoke from pouring out. I cleaned the K and N air filter and mine still blows black smoke. I can control ther black smoke while accelerating, if I punch it out it comes, but if you ease into the throttle it it does not seem to billow out (or as bad). Now at the stop light or a parking lot .............it just comes out like there is no tommorow. I left my wife in the truck while I ran into the store and I found my truck very quick in the parking lot when I came out. It was the one in the fog! (lol) I guess I will take it in and have more codes checked. This is on a 2002 GMC Duramax 4 x 4 with and Allison Transmission and 176,000 miles.

I will post an update if I can get it fixed.

JC


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

It's somewhat comical that you are worried about this simply because I see guys in diesels all the time doing everything they can do to get the black smoke to pour out and here you are trying to keep it from happening. I see it alot in the Cummins diesels.

I'm not saying you shouldn't be worried by any means, its just funny how some want it and some are constantly trying to fix it.

Good Luck with the repairs!


----------

